
The Not-So-Dark Art of Designing Database Indexes: Reflections from an Engineer - rmason
https://www.bennadel.com/blog/3467-the-not-so-dark-art-of-designing-database-indexes-reflections-from-an-average-software-engineer.htm
======
iKSv2
This is very good article detailing almost everything which almost every "not
a dba, but still had to write queries" kind of backend developer has to do
sooner or later.

Also, more index !== more performance. I think he explains it best : " If you
need to access data quickly, you index it. If the performance of data (which
almost always results in bloat) access isn't a concern, you don't index it"

------
michaelangerman
This is an important topic that I believe is well explained here. Thanks !

